

All of Packt's technical ebooks are now $5 - danrice
https://www.packtpub.com/

======
petercrwilliams
Any views on the best R book ?

~~~
dogheartedfist
Machine Learning with R is a pretty nice book: [https://www.packtpub.com/big-
data-and-business-intelligence/...](https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-
business-intelligence/machine-learning-r)

Might pick up Data Science Cookbook myself, [https://www.packtpub.com/big-
data-and-business-intelligence/...](https://www.packtpub.com/big-data-and-
business-intelligence/practical-data-science-cookbook)

